# Fort Bonifacio - Good for Kids



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Moving in January with 4&6 year old. Looking high rises now. Working in Fort - kids going to school at ISM. 

Better in Makati - able to walk to shops, etc? 

Better in Fort - high rises nice but seem like islands on their own-- not as walkable?

Makati - however- longer school bus ride for kids? anyone send their kids to ISM - what time does bus come and how long is the commute. Don't want first grader sitting on the bus for an hour. 

Cars - options for buying? Options for renting? On-demand usage? Selling a spot if we get a 3 bedroom place - or do spots not come with rentals and, if so, are you allowed to sub-lease? 

Probably lots more but trying to get some advice soon since decision needs to be made in the next 2 days. 

Specific building recommendations welcome. Thanks folks!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

First things first: what is your budget? If you are sending your kids to I am assuming you have a high budget for your place since that school is one of (if not the) most expensive school in the country. 

Bonifacio Global City (in the fort) is probably where you need to be. I have an 8 year old and a 2 year old and BGC is extremely safe, there are lots of shops, places to walk around and take the kids (Mind Museum, High Street, etc.) 

If your budget is as high as I think it is, you should probably look at Serendra (One Serendra is more expensive than Two Serendra). It's right next to Market Market and SM Aura Premier (malls), Bonifacio High Street, and just about everythign you would want access to in BGC. 

As far as the bus, I'm not 100% sure how ISM operates as I don't send my kids there. Most schools, though, have "school service" that you pay for in addition to your school fees. You will have to talk to the individual driver of the bus/van to get the schedule. 

If you can give a bit more details about your budget and "dream living situation" someone can probably give you some more info. There are a few of us living in BGC/The Fort area so you're bound to get some info.


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for responding so quickly. I think you've described what type of building we're looking for so that really helps us - thank you. It seems like BGC has everything on my dream list. I have many many questions across the spectrum - any assistance to answer any of these is greatly appreciated. 

We don't want to pay for a furnished place - it seems very expensive. Where do you recommend purchasing furniture? Used is fine....now just how to deliver...

Do most places come with a parking space? If we get a 3 bedroom place and have more than one do you know if people rent these out - I wonder if that's allowed as a renter. 

Cars/Drivers - We are there for 2 years and understand that we will need a car or at least access to a car. What are options? I've heard it can be quite expensive to buy a used car. Are there car-shares, etc? Recommendations on where to buy? Concerned about a used car given the recent floods. 

Maids/Nannies - Understand easier to network once you're there to find this information but is there a good/reliable referral site? 
I noticed a lot of places have service kitchens and maids rooms. How is this typically handled? I'll be honest and say I'm not 100% comfortable with someone living in my house but understand I need to adapt. I have heard maids/nannies typically go home on weekends? 

There are a couple questions for my kids that I was hoping you could address. 
- Pediatrician - can anyone recommend a good pediatrician and/or pediatric dentist? Just in case we need for the kids.....
- Are there recreation clubs where kids can swim, do activities, etc. Or is this usually done through the schools or building's swimming pools.
- Do children typically come home right after school or do they go to activities - play-dates, etc. 
- Where do families typically go on the weekends - I assume parks, shopping but anywhere in particular? 

Carseats - we still use the smaller booster carseats - are these required in taxis/care in Manila? I assume no but we will bring them anyway. 

- 

Anything else you wish someone had told you before you arrived? 

Thanks much - I'm sure someone could write a book to answer all my questions. So glad I found this site.


----------

